# Is this normal for recovery



## Daphne (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,
just wanted to ask, if this is normal. After a setback of DP I feel so much better. When I'm alone I feel really like my old self sometimes. It's a little harder when I'm in social situation but even there it's getting better and sometimes I even there feel close to normal. I moved forwared through acceptance, I think that's what most of the people did, who recover. But has anybody also made progress by INTENTIONALLY thinking these intrusive thounghts (in my case especially about my own existance) and INTENTIONALLY feeling the DP and the deep fear and letting the fear overwhealm the body till it burns out? I mean, not only accepting what comes, but also even searching for it and facing the DP and fear? Also I go out and confront me with social situaions I maybe wouldn't go in, if I hadn't my Dp and anxiety but I do it as an exercise. Does anybody do this, too?
Daphne


----------



## resinoptes (Jan 15, 2011)

I've tried that and it has helped in the past
It depends on the situation though, i think if you're in a safe non triggering situation it might work better, but doing it yourself plus it happening anyway could be too overwhelming, for me, there comes a point where there is no self left, obviously once i get there, i'm lost.
It's a bit like doing exposure therapy on yourself
they do this in CBT
Good luck


----------



## peterdell (Feb 3, 2011)

You have a distal radius fracture near my wrist. Plate and screws put in 4 weeks. So far, the thumb and index finger for 80-90% of the traffic, but both are still crunchy, the rest of my fingers are stiff, but move very well. My wrist is flexible up to 80-90%, but only 10-15% increase. In physical therapy I was told that the swelling goes down more than that.


----------



## Daphne (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry for my late reply. I read the answer before and it helped me to stay confodent and I think now I can better say something about this "strategy" of confrontation with the odd thoughts and the DP: it helped me! But I combined it with as much socializing as possible (I have to learn a lot, so this is bit difficult as I HAVE TO stay for some time alone in my room everyday - also I'm sometimes simply to tired to go out - but I do it at least every second day).

Thanks, resinoptes. As a little time has passed I now can say, that it helps. I was just laying in my bed and letting the thoughts like "I don't exist" come and also the DP. Now they don't really bother me anymore, after I did this a few times.

Peterdell, was this some kind of analogy and you wanted to tell me, that like with physical problems I just have to wait till DP passes and not to worry or obsess about it?

Daphne


----------

